# Feeling a little frustrated



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

So we have had tweets for almost 2 weeks now and she is still way scared. I can't even stand next to her cage or she freaks out and franticly flys around. She calls to out tiels and rickey and even screeches when she hears rickey being loud. People are just not her thing yet. I hope when she is ready to meet rickey she comes around because rickey is out a lot and has fun playing with the tiels. I just don't remember how long it took rickey and lucy to come around. I worry that she might not ever comer around. I know I have to be patient it just seems like we should have made a little progress by now.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Every budgie is unique so there is no given timeframe on how quickly they will become comfortable in their environment. :hug:

Helping your budgie learn to trust you is what the taming and bonding process is all about.
Time and Patience is the mantra.

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/268281-suggestions-help-you-bond-new-budgie.html*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I think you need to give everyone some time. First, you went through a very sad period with poor little Lucy, then you got a new budgie, watched Ricky mourn, and are now trying to establish some kind of equilibrium. 
Tweets is confused because she is alone and yet can hear everyone else. That would be upsetting to every bird. A relationship takes a long time. Give yourself that time and don't worry in advance. It wouldn't be fair to Tweets.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree with Deborah and Dee, two weeks is not much time for Tweets to get settled in. When she can be with the other bird's it will help her settle down...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

You have been use to two budgies that are tame and accepting of your company. Tweets is still very scared and stressed, everything is new and scary. Is Tweets cage covered on three sides? This generally helps them feel safer, perhaps she needs you to simply sit near by and talk to he from a distance to start. Patience is a great virtue with a budgie displaying this degree of fright. Take things slowly she will warm to you soon I am sure.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Little Tweetsum is still settling in, I'm sure. She will come round sooner than later once she realizes what a wonderful little family she has :hug: 

Hang in there, I can imagine it's difficult.


----------

